# Some pics from the Everfree convention



## Steve (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm spending the weekend escorting my kids and a friend to the My Little Pony convention hee in Seattle.  Thought it would be awful but I'm having a pretty good time.

So far, the hygiene is way better than at any other convention I've ever attended.  Some scary cosplay, but a few gems, too.



Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ballen0351 (Aug 18, 2012)

My little pony like the little girls cartoon?


----------

